
A Billion Taxi Rides in Redshift (2016) - tosh
https://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-redshift.html
======
tosh
related: benchmarks from various approaches
[https://tech.marksblogg.com/benchmarks.html](https://tech.marksblogg.com/benchmarks.html)

~~~
tosh
just saw this was recently discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23986925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23986925)

